
Ford Mustang Expands Family: All-Electric Mustang Mach-E Delivers - neogodless
https://media.ford.com/content/fordmedia/fna/us/en/news/2019/11/17/all-electric-ford-mustang-mach-e.html
======
neogodless
Previous discussion on thedrive.com article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21561556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21561556)

------
neogodless
> SUV/CUV is an easy sell

> $37k after credits for entry level (but reasonably premium)

> Partnering with Electrify America to approach competitive levels with
> Tesla's network

> Putting their "best foot" forward with an attractive design and legendary
> nameplate

> AWD only adds $2700 to the base trim level costs

> White/black/gray included, $400-600 for fancier colors

Overall this is some real competition in the electric vehicle marketplace and
I'm starting to get excited for consumer choice.

